# New guy first question



## Kkirwan71 (Jan 6, 2016)

A few months back I bought a traffic advisor light bar off Amazon. Low and behold some of my leds have burnt out/quit, not sure. My question is: how can I troubleshoot to make sure it's not just crappy construction?


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jan 7, 2016)

Welcome to the CandlePowerForums!


Kkirwan71 said:


> A few months back I bought a traffic advisor light bar off Amazon. Low and behold some of my leds have burnt out/quit, not sure. My question is: how can I troubleshoot to make sure it's not just crappy construction?



If you paid substantially less for it than you would have for a Whelen, Code 3, or Federal Signal product of the same function, you should know the answer already.


----------



## Optical Inferno (Jan 13, 2016)

I design and build these for a living for a North American Company. Check the following before opening the TD:

1. Ensure that the control box is functional...check all fuses, ensure each channel (if present) is functional (use a voltmeter).
2. Check all your external wiring for bad connections or corrosion. A lot of imported TD's use aluminum wiring and it tends to fail.

Now inside the TD:

3. If it's modular and connected with a harness check the wiring on each module and the harness. If it still doesn't work that's it (modular ones suck for repair).
4. If it's connected to a terminal block check for corrosion and check all the connections. 

If you still have LEDs out then the circuitboard has an issue and your screwed. 

Whelen & Federal Signal make pretty good TD's. I work for another company in Canada and we make excellent TD's and arrows, but I do not post to promote. If you want more information PM me.


----------

